# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  FREE SAMPLES !!!!!!!!!!!!

## manos_3

Ορίστε μιά μικρή λίστα για να παραγγείλετε όσα samples θέλετε!!

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   TI | http://www.ti.com | Semiconductor 
Maxim | http://www.maxim-ic.com | Semiconductor 
Analog Devices | http://www.analog.com | Semiconductor 
National | http://www.national.com | Semiconductor 
Microchip | http://www.microchip.com | Semiconductor 
Atmel | http://www.atmel.com | Microcontroller 
Philips | http://www.standardics.philips.com | Semiconductor 
Intersil | http://www.intersil.com | Semiconductor 
Agilent | http://www.semiconductor.agilent.com | Semiconductor 
AVX | http://www.avxcorp.com/RequestSample.asp | Passive Components & Oscillators 
California Micro Devices | http://www.calmicro.com/contact_us/samples_request.html | Protection and Interface 
Catalyst Semiconductor | http://www.catsemi.com/need_a_sample/index.html | Memory and Voltage Reference 
Cypress semiconductor | http://www.cypress.com/support/mysupport.cfm | Networking 
Fairchild | http://www.fairchildsemi.com/samples/index.jsp | Semiconductor 
Infenion | http://www.infineon.com | Semiconductor 
Microsemi http://www.microsemi.com/store/reque...=SAMPLE&MN=280 | Semiconductor 
Ramton | http://www.ramtron.com/ | Memory 
Sipex | http://www.sipex.com/products/samples.aspx | power Managemet, Interface, Optical Storage 
Steward | http://www.steward.com/Sample_Request.asp | ferrites, inductive products etc. 
On Semiconductor | http://www.onsemi.com | Semiconductor 
Supertex | http://www.supertex.com/contact_form/sample_request | Power Devices 
Clare | http://www.clare.com | Communication and drivers 
Zilog | http://www.zilog.com | Semiconductor 
Coilcraft | http://www.coilcraft.com/ | Inductor 
Hittie | http://www.hittite.com/index.cfm | Microwave 
FTDIchips | http://www.FTDIchip.com | USB 
AllegroMicro | http://www.allegromicro.com | Sensors 
Linear Technology | http://www.linear.com | Semiconductor 
CML Micro | http://www.cmlmicro.com | Wireless communication 
Holtek | http://www.holtek.com/english/contact/contact.htm | Semiconductor Need to be contacted 
System General | http://www.sg.com.tw/semiGP/sample_E.asp | Semiconductor 
Bivar http://www.bivar.com/l | PCB Packaging and LED Assemblies 
RiaConnect | http://www.riaconnect.com/samples.asp | Terminal Blocks and RJ connectors 
SunLED | http://www.sunled.com | LED and Displays 
AboveBoard Electronics | http://www.aboveboardelectronics.com | Tools 
MillMax | http://www.mill-max.com | Interconnects and IC sockets 
Chesrep | http://www.chesrep.com | Supplier 
Meritekusa | http://www.meritekusa.com | Passive Components 
Murata Europe | http://www.murata-europe.com/contact/samples.htm | Passive Components 
Molex | http://www.molex.com | Connectors 
Kycon | http://www.kycon.com | Connectors 
Azmicrotek | http://www.azmicrotek.com | Logic Translator 
Astrorep | http://www.astrorep.com | Supplier 
FMG Elecronics | http://www.fmgelectronics.ie | Supplier 
Electec | http://www.electec.com | Supplier 
Bhel Electronics | http://www.bhelectronics.com/forms/t...k-request.html | Transformer 
Avnet | http://www.avnet.com | Supplier 
Lamb Industries | http://www.lambind.com | Switches 
Promor | http://www.promor.com | Supplier 
TAM | http://www.tamweb.com | Supplier 
Central Semiconductors | http://www.centralsemi.com | Semiconductor 
LittleFuse | http://www.littelfuse.com | Power Devices and Fuses 
Foxonline | http://www.foxonline.com | Crystals and Oscillators 
Semtech | http://www.semtech.com | Power Devices 
OKW | http://www.okw.co.uk | Enclosures and Knobs 
SMD INC. | http://www.smdinc.com | Supplier 
Heyco | http://www.heyco.com | Grips and holders 
Teknational | http://www.teknational.com | Thermal Insulation and hardware 
FCI Connect | http://www.fciconnect.com | Connectors 
Bridge Port | http://www.bptfittings.com | Fittings 
PMC Flash | http://www.pmcflash.com | Memory 
Pericom | http://www.pericom.com | Semiconductor 
Elesta | http://www.elestarelays.com | Relays 
Pacentec | http://www.pactecenclosures.com | Enclosures 
Sensitron | http://www.sensitron.com | Arrays, Semiconductors, LEDs 
Bergquist | http://www.bergquistcompany.com | Thermal related products 
Cooperet | http://www.cooperet.com | Magnetics and protection 
NorthWest Components | http://www.northwestcomponents.com | Passive and Diodes 
EM Microelectronics | http://www.emmarin.com | RFID 
ERG | http://www.ergpower.com | Display related 
Wilco | http://www.sensitron.com | Inductor 
Eswitch | http://www.e-switch.com | Switches 
ON Shore | http://www.on-shore.com | Terminal Blocks and connectors 
AAVID Thermal Alloy | http://www.aavidthermalloy.com | Sample Kits 
Epcos | http://www.epcos.com | Passive Components 
Fordata | http://www.fordata.cn | LCD 
TRA CON | http://www.tra-con.com | Thermal Management 
WJ Communications | http://www.wjcommunications.com | Communication 
NJR | http://www.njr.com | Semiconductor 
Wurth Elektronix | http://www.we-online.com | PCB, EMI, EMC, Connectors 
Spectra Symbol | http://www.spectrasymbol.com | Flex Sensors
Cirrus Logic | http://www.cirrus.com | Digital chips, D/A converters, Ethernet controllers, audio/video decoders…
FreeScale | http://www.freescale.com | Semiconductor
Tyco | http://www.amp.com | Connectors and Cables
ITW/Fastex | http://www.itw-fastex.com | Connectors and Clips
Micrometals | http://www.micrometals.com | Toroids
Marktech | http://www.marktechopto.com | Led and related
New Age Enclosures | http://www.newageenclosures.com | Enclosures

----------


## Lykos1986

Να φανταστώ πως την λίστα την έχεις κάνει copy paste από άλλο forum χωρίς να την ελέγξεις;;; Το λέω αυτό γιατί οι περισσότερες από αυτές τις  εταιρίες δεν στέλνουν δείγματα άσχετα ότι το αναφέρουν και οι πιο πολλές από αυτές στέλνουν μόνο στην Αμερική ή σε εταιρίες που έχουν ελεγχθεί 100% ότι είναι αυτό που λένε.

----------


## manos_3

Οι περισότερες πάντως από αυτές μου έχουν στείλει!

----------


## Lykos1986

Ναι αρκετές από αυτές στέλνουν. Δεν έχω χρόνο αυτήν την στιγμή (βλέπεις έχουμε εργαστήρια αύριο) για να ξεδιαλύνω λίγο την λίστα. Μερικές για παράδειγμα έστελναν παλιά δείγματα και τώρα δεν υπάρχει ούτε καν το κουμπί samples…

----------


## manos_3

ΟΚ,μερικές ναι.Όχι όμως όλες.

----------


## Lykos1986

Οι περισσότερες (σχεδόν το 80%) δεν στέλνουν!!! 

PS:
Chat την κάναμε την συζήτηση και βλέπω από μακριά τους moderators… 
 :Cool:

----------


## manos_3

Tι εργαστήρια έχεις αύριο;

----------


## Lykos1986

Ισχύος!!!!!!!!!! Άστα να πάνε!!!!

PS:
Έρχονται, έρχονται. Και ετοιμάζονται να πατήσουν το delete!!!

----------


## manos_3

Σε ΤΕΙ είσαι;;

----------


## Lykos1986

Ναι σε ΤΕΙ είμαι!!! 

Δεν μπορώ να στέλνω άλλες απαντήσεις σε αυτό το Post!!! Το έχουμε κάνει Chat και δεν πρέπει…   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## manos_3

Οκ κατάλαβα!Κάτι άλλο σε ποιο ΤΕΙ είσαι και που;Για πιο λόγο δίνετε τώρα τα εργαστήρια.Εγώ ξέρω ότι αν μήνεις πρέπει να το ξαναπαρακολουθήσεις!

----------


## Lykos1986

Κάτσε ρε φίλτατε manos_3 δεν έχω μείνει!!!    :Mr. Green:    Κανονικό μάθημα έχουμε λόγο τον καταλήψεων!!! 

Είμαι στο ΤΕΙ Ηλεκτρονικής Θεσσαλονίκης www.el.teithe.gr

----------


## manos_3

Α κατάλαβα.
www.chania.teicrete.gr

----------


## phoebus

ΠΗΓΗ: http://www.dutchforce.com/~eforum/in...howtopic=13348

----------


## manos_3

Ακριβώς!

----------


## chip

ΟΛΕΣ οι εταιρίες στέλνουν free sample και αυτές που το λένε στη σελίδα τους και αυτές που δεν το λένε... Απλά οι περισσότερες στέλνουν  μόνο σε μεγάλες βιομηχανίες. Αν πχ ζητήσει η Gigabyte ή η ASUS οποιοδήποτε δείγμα θα της το στείλουν όλες αμέσως με courier. Όπως επίσως δείγματα έστελναν πάντα οι εταιρίες (και την δεκαετία του 70 και πιο πριν). 
Όμως όπως είπατε τουλάχιστον οι μίσές από την λίστα δεν στέλνουν στην ελλάδα ή/και σε πανεπιστήμια.

----------


## iosifidisgiorgos

Ποια εταιρια στελνει πλακετες (διαφορον τυπων) και χαρτι  press k pill   γνωριζετε καμια?  :Embarassed:

----------


## georgemailo

Γειααααααα σε όλους! Επισκέφτηκα 2 σελίδες και είδα ότι θέλουν να συμπληρώσεις το όνομα της εταιρείας!!! ενώ παράλληλα είχα σημειώσει ότι είμαι φοιτητής. Αποτέλεσμα είναι να μην μπορεί να ολοκληρωθεί η παραγγελία επειδή το όνομα της εταιρείας δεν είναι δεκτό (δοκίμασα επίσης να βάλω σαν όνομα "none"). Ξέρει κανείς ποιες σελίδες στέλνουν samples σε εμάς τους ταπινούς φοιτητές???? Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## manos_3

Κοίταξε φίλε.Εγώ επειδή είμαι σε ΤΕΙ βάζω στο πλαίσιο company είτε ΤΕΙ είτε Technological Educational Institute και μου στέλνουν κανονικά.Ποιες σελίδες επισκέφτηκες;

----------


## georgemailo

Την Texas Instruments. Το μόνο προβλημα ήταν το πεδίο "Company". Θα το δοκιμάσω και θα ενημερώσω για το αποτελέσμα. Ευχαριστώ για την πληροφορία.

----------


## georgemailo

Τελικά τους έκανα τη χάρη και έβαλα στο πεδίο "Company" University Patras. Ολοκληρώθηκε η διαδικάσια παραγγελίας και λέει ότι θα έρθουν τα εξαρτήματα με FedEx την Τετάρτη. Επίσης έλεγε ότι πιθανόν θα χρεωθώ το V.A.T. (υποθέτω είναι το ΦΠΑ ή κάτι παρόμοιο). Ελπίζω να μην πάθω εγκεφαλικό!!!   :frown:

----------


## jvourv

Ετοιμάσου για ένα μικρό εγκεφαλικό επεισόδιο κατά τον εκτελωνισμό...

----------


## manos_3

Μία φορά το έννιωσα όταν με πήραν από το ΕΛ.ΒΕΝΙΖΕΛΟΣ και μου ήπαν ότι το ποσό εκτελώνισμού είναι 150 Ε.Φυσικά και δεν πλήρωσα(Αυτό ήταν από TEXAS INSTRUMENTS).Μια άλλη φορά με ξαναπήραν και μου ήπαν να τους πω το ΑΦΜ μου και τα έξοδα εκτελωνισμού τα πληρώνει η εταιρία(ST MICROELECTRONICS).

----------


## phoebus

150Ε !?!?!?!
Μα καλά τι είναι αυτά τα πράγματα? Τι ακριβώς είναι ο εκτελωνισμός και θέλουν τόσα λεφτά ? Παλιοκλέφτες...

----------


## george_007

Εγω να ρωτησω κατι; Τι ειναι τα FREE SAMPLES;

----------


## phoebus

Δωρεάν δείγματα είναι τα FREE SAMPLES. Μερικές εταιρίες στέλνουν δείγματα δωρεάν όπως chip, διόδους και τέτοια σε όποιον τα ζητήσει (όχι σε όλους αλλά ανάλογα την εταιρία μπορεί να τα στέλνει μόνο σε άλλες εταιρίες ή και σε ιδιότες).
Για να τα δοκιμάσουν και να αγοράσουν μετά από αυτή την εταιρία αν είναι ευχαριστημένοι.

----------


## jvourv

Τα Free Samples είναι όπως λέει η λέξη δωρεάν δείγματα συνήθως από ολοκληρωμένα κυκλώματα που στέλνουν οι κατασκευάστριες εταιρείες σε λιγοστά κομμάτια προκειμένου να τα δοκιμάζουν άλλες εταιρείες που κάνουν ανάπτυξη εφαρμογών, εκπαιδευτικά ιδρύματα κλπ.

Τα έξοδα εκτελωνισμού στο Ελ. Βενιζέλος συνήθως υπάρχουν όταν το κάθε δεματάκι έρχεται από χώρα που δεν ανήκει στην Ε.Ε. (αν κάποιος έχει πάρει κάτι από χώρα της Ε.Ε. ας μας αναφέρει τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει).
Περιλαμβάνουν: 
- Εισαγωγικός φόρος (19% της συνολικής αξίας ασχέτως είναι δωρεάν ή όχι)
- Δελτίο αποστολής (γύρω στα 15 ευρώ)
- 2 ευρώ ΔΕΤΕ
- Αμοιβή εκτελωνιστή που πρέπει να εξουσιοδοτήσεις εσύ για να αναλάβει τις διαδικασίες εκτελωνισμού

Επίσης πληρώνεις ένα ποσό γύρω στα 15 ευρώ στην μεταφορική για να σου δώσει τα έγγραφα της φορτωτικής.

Από το ποσό που θα ζητηθεί για τον εκτελωνισμό αφαιρείς τα παραπάνω για να δεις την αμοιβή του εκτελωνιστή.
Εγώ προσωπικά κατεβαίνω Αθήνα και εκτελωνίζω μόνος μου ότι παραγγέλνω


Φιλικά,
Γιάννης

----------


## phoebus

Σαν νόμιμη κλοπή μου ακούγεται πάντως, δε βλέπω το λόγο να δόσεις τόσα λεφτά για ένα πακετάκι που σου στείλανε, για το φόρο το καταλαβαίνω αλλά 15 ευρώ για να σου στείλουν ένα Δελτίο? και να πληρώσεις και τον εκτελωνιστή (που μάλλον τίποτα δε κάνει, κανα χαρτί θα συμπληρώνει φαντάζομαι).
Εδώ στέλνεις ένα γράμμα στην αυστραλία για 0,70 ευρώ και φτάνει από το σπίτι σου στο σπίτι που το στέλνεις....

----------


## jvourv

Στο δελτίο αποστολής πρέπει να χρεώνονται κάποια εργατικά όπως τα θεωρούνε.
Τώρα για τον εκτελωνιστή...εδώ είναι το νταβατζιλίκι. Εμένα μια φορά μου ζήτησαν 65 ευρώ και μια άλλη 150!!!!
Η διαδικασία βέβεια διαρκεί τουλάχιστον μια ώρα από τη στιγμή που θα βρεθείς στις αποθήκες στο αεροδρόμιο. Αν μάλιστα υπάρχει μεγάλη κίνηση τότε μπορεί να κρατήσει αρκετά πιο πολύ. Εδώ τα ζυγίζεις λίγο και αποφασίζεις τι θα κάνεις. Είτε ταλαιπωρείσαι είτε πληρώνεις...έτσι πάει...

----------


## georgemailo

Η καρδιά μου!!! Αν κάνω το χαζό και λουφάρο? Παίζει κάτι τέτοιο ή είμαι υποχρεωμένος να σκάσω τα λεφτά? Τι σόι "FREE" SAMPLES είναι αυτά?

----------


## gsmaster

> Η καρδιά μου!!! Αν κάνω το χαζό και λουφάρο? Παίζει κάτι τέτοιο ή είμαι υποχρεωμένος να σκάσω τα λεφτά? Τι σόι "FREE" SAMPLES είναι αυτά?



Γι αυτό παραγγείλτε ότι πραγματικά χρειάζεστε, και μην κάνετε σπατάλη, γιατί κάποιες εταιρίες έχουν στη μάυρη λίστα την ελλάδα.

----------


## chip

Σε κανένα δεν αρέσουν αυτές οι ιστορίες με τους εκτελονισμούς... αλλά αν το πάρεις από άποψη λογικής θα πρέπει να υπάρχουν φόροι για τα προιόντα εκτός ευρώπης... και αφού θα δουλέψουν κάποιοι πρέπει να πληρωθούν.... Αν δηλαδή ο εκτελωνιστής κάνει 1-2 ώρες για τον εκτελωνισμό το ποσό μπορεί να μην θεωρηθεί υπερβολικό αν σκεφτεί κανεις οτι ένας γιατρός ή ακόμα και ένα σε συνεργείο πιθανόν να ζητά πολύ περισσότερα από 50 ευρώ για 1-2 ώρες εργασίας...
Κατα τη γνώμη μου βέβαια έπρεπε να αλλάξει το έλαχιστο ποσό κατά το οποίο αρχίζει η διαδικασία του εκτελονισμού.... (να πω πχ.... να δεκαπλασιαστεί....κάτι για 26,5 ευρώ έχω ακούσει οτι είναι το σημερινό όριο...)
Επίσης τα τσιπάκια που δεν υπόκοιντε σε δασμούς θα πρέπει να εκτελονιστούν με μηδέν δασμούς (οπότε ο εκτελωνιστής θα πάρει την αμοιβή του) ή γλιτώνουν όλη την διαδικασία(και δεν μπένει στη μέση εκτελωνιστής και η αντίστοιχη αμοιβή)? (πράγμα που ακούγεται αυτονόητο..)

----------


## jvourv

Λογικά όλα τα τσιπάκια υπόκεινται σε δασμούς.
Δεν ξέρω όμως όταν η συνολική αξία είναι πολύ μικρή (καμια 20ρια ευρώ) τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει τότε. Νομίζω όμως πως δεν πληρώνεις κάτι για τον εκτελωνισμό.

----------


## gsmaster

Τα ολοκληρωμένα δεν έχουν δασμούς πληρώνεις μόνο το ΦΠΑ 19%

Ότι έρχεται απο χώρα εκτός της Ευρωπαικής Ένωσης και έχει ΔΗΛΩΜΕΝΗ ΑΞΙΑ κάτω απο 25$ (χωρις να είμαι σίγουρος για τον αριθμό ή το νόμισμα πάντως κάπου εκεί είναι σίγουρα) δεν περνάει απο τελωνείο.
Λύση 1: Αγοράζετε απο ευρώπη
Λύση 2: Πείθετε αυτόν που θα σας το στείλει να το δηλώσει μέχρι 20 $ (δύσκολο εώς αδύνατο στις μεγάλες εταιρίες, πανεύκολο σε αγορές απο μεμονομένους χρήστες)

----------


## djwzak

Λοιπον εριξα και εγω μια ματια στην λιστα του φιλου manos_3 και συμφωνω με τον Lykos1986 οτι πολλοι συνδεσμοι ειτε δεν στελνουν καν δειγματα
ειτε τα στελνουν μονο σε ΗΠΑ και καλο ειναι να τα ελεγχουμε λιγο αυτα πριν τα κανουμε post ή μαλλον paste  :Very Happy: 
Παραθετω αυτα που δοκιμασα εγω:

CML Micro | http://www.cmlmicro.com | Wireless communication                                                   (δεν λεει για samples)
Bivar http://www.bivar.com/ | PCB Packaging and LED Assemblies                                                (δεν λεει για samples)
AboveBoard Electronics | http://www.aboveboardelectronics.com | Tools                                        (στελνει μονο ΗΠΑ)
SMD INC. | http://www.smdinc.com | Supplier                                                                              (δεν λεει για samples)
Marktech | http://www.marktechopto.com | Led and related                                                           (Αναφερουν οτι: Sample LEDs requests from students, educational institutions, hobbyists and other  
                                                                                                                                                                         non-business-to-business customers are not qualified for participation in our Free LEDs  
                                                                                                                                                                         Sample Program. Please note that these orders WILL NOT BE SHIPPED.)
New Age Enclosures | http://www.newageenclosures.com | Enclosures                                            (δεν λεει για samples)
Zilog | http://www.zilog.com | Semiconductor                                                                                (δεν λεει για samples)
Infenion | http://www.infineon.com | Semiconductor                                                                       (δεν λεει για samples)
Linear Technology | http://www.linear.com | Semiconductor                                                            (δεν λεει για samples)
Holtek | http://www.holtek.com/english/contact/contact.htm | Semiconductor Need to be contacted    (στελνει μονο ΗΠΑ)
Chesrep | http://www.chesrep.com | Supplier                                                                                (στελνει μονο ΗΠΑ)
Bhel Electronics | http://www.bhelectronics.com/forms/t...k-request.html | Transformer         (δεν λειτουργει ο συνδεσμος, αλλα γενικα δεν λεει για samples ουτως η αλλως)

Αυτα για την ωρα... Αντιθετα, εταιρειες που εχω παραγγειλει επανειλειμενα για δειγματα *πραγματικα δωρεαν* και αναφερονται στην λιστα του φιλου μας ειναι οι:

OKW - Κουτια (απιστευτη ποιοτητα!)
MAXIM - Ολοκληρωμενα κυκλωματα (σε 5-6 μερες στην πορτα σας, παραγγειλα παλι προσφατα και το θυμαμαι.)
INTERSIL - Ολοκληρωμενα κυκλωματα (επισης πολυ γρηγορη εξυπηρετηση)


Ευχαριστω.

----------


## iosifidisgiorgos

Μηπως ξερετε καμια που να στελνει πλακετες και χαρτι press pill  :Laughing:

----------


## georgemailo

Μόλις μου ήρθαν τα ολοκληρωμένα που είχα παραγγήλει από την Texas Instruments. Μου πάγωσε το αίμα! Φοβόμουν ότι θα μου πέρναν λεφτά αλλά τελικά δεν μου κόστισε τίποτα!!! Παρόλο αυτά έχασα κάμπωσα χρόνια από τη ζωή μου. Σας συμβουλεύω όταν παραγγέλνεται δείγματα να σιγουρεύεστε ότι δεν θα σας χρεώσουν τίποτα (τελωνίο, μεταφορικά κλπ).

----------


## chip

Η λογική λέει οτι δεν θα στέλνει κανένας press & pill γιατί οι εταιρίες δεν το κάνουν επειδή είναι καλές αλλά γιατί έχουν απότερο σκοπό να πουλήσουν χιλιάδες ή εκατομμύρια κομάτια σε βιομηχανίες μέσα από τη διαφήμιση και τις ευκολίες που παρέχουν τα sample. To press & pill δεν χρησιμοποιείται σε επίπεδο παραγωγής από βιομηχανίες... άρα δεν έχουν κανένα λόγο να μας διευκολύνουν...[/list]

----------


## manos_3

Λοιπόν,την λίστα που έβαλα την βρήκα από άλλο site.Εγώ έχω παραγγήλει σχεδόν από όλες αλλά πραγματικά αυτές που ανταποκρίνονται είναι:

Texas Instruments
Maxim
Microchip
Syfer
Intersil
Analog Devices
AVX
Cypress
CoilCraft
Linear
MillMax
Littelfuse
OKW

Όσες φορές και αν έχω παραγγήλει από τις παραπάνω εταιρίες δεν έχω πληρώσει ούτε cent ,μόνο μία φορά με πήραν από το τελωνείο στο Ελ.Βενιζέλος και μου ήπαν ότι έχει έρθει ένα δέμα από Texas και για να το πάρω πρέπει να πληρώσω έξοδα εκτελονισμού 50Ε.Βεβαίως το αρνήθηκα και το επέστρεψαν πίσω...Αλλά είχα παραγγήλει πολύ πράμα...

----------


## Lykos1986

Πήρες από την OKW!!! Ουυυυααααααααααυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Μάλλον είσαι πολύ τυχερός!!!!!!

----------


## manos_3

Ναι πήρα.Στέλνει γαμάτα κουτάκια...

----------


## Tirinini

Πριν τρες μέρες παρήγγειλα από την TI ως free samples ολοκληρωμένα ονομαστικής αξίας περίπου 140$. Με πήραν από την Fedex για να μου πούνε ότι το δέμα "κόλλησε" κατά τον εκτελονισμό και για να με ενημερώσουν για  την "προσφορά" τους η οποία ανέρχεται στα 140e με 73 περίπου ευρώ να είναι η "αμοιβή" της εταιρίας για τον εκτελωνισμό. Βεβαίως έχοντας διαβάσει πολύ σε forums περί του θέματος (και περι τελωνείου και περι Fedex γενικότερα) της απάντησα ότι δεν πληρώνω φράγκο και ότι αν θέλουν μπορούν να στείλουν το δέμα πίσω, όπως φαντάζομαι και θα κάνουν. Αυτό που δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι το πώς κάποιες φορές έρχονται τα δείγματα χωρίς καμία επιβάρυνση, ενω άλλες έχεις αυτά τα μπερδέματα με το τελωνέιο και τις εταιρίες. Εξαρτάται από το σε ποιον τελωνειακό θα πέσεις? Αν είναι άσχετος ή αν είναι λαμόγιο? Εξαρτάται από τις εταιρίες courier? Εξαρτάται από το πόσο και από το αν τα έχουν βρει τελωνειακοί και εταιρίες μεταξύ τους? Τέλος, σημειωτέον είναι ότι της ανέφερα δύο φορές ότι το περιεχόμενο του πακέτου είναι "ολοκληρωμένα κυκλώματα" τα οποία δεν υπόκεινται σε έξοδα τελωνείου και παρ΄όλα αυτά στην "προσφορά" που μου έδωσε είχε χρεώσει κανονικά τα έξοδα τελωνείου...

----------


## mariosm

Προφανως δεν ηταν free samples. Για να σου χρεωσουν τελωνειο στο δεμα σου πανω βρεθηκε τιμολογιο με το ποσο των 140$. Αρα το τιμολογιο δεν γραφει πανω samples αλλα την πραγματικη τιμη των προιοντων που ειχε το δεμα. Πρεπει να ξερεις οτι με πανω απο 100$ ΟΛΑ περνανε απο τελωνειο. Για τοσο μικρα ποσα το κοστος ειναι το ιδιο για ολες τις εταιριες courier οι οποιες εχουν εξωτερικους συνεργατες εκτελωνιστες για αυτες τις δουλειες. Εχω κανει δεκαδες φορες μεχρι τωρα χρηση αυτης της διαδικασιας και το κοστος ειναι πανω-κατω αυτο που αναφερεις και ειναι η ελαχιστη χρεωση. 
Τωρα αυτο που λες για "ολοκληρωμενα κυκλωματα" τα οποια δεν υπόκεινται σε έξοδα τελωνείου πρωτη φορα το ακουω γιατι δεν υπαρχει καμια τετοια περιπτωση.
Η μονη περιπτωση να παρεις πραγματα χωρις τελωνειο για πανω απο 100$ ειναι αφου πληρωσεις κανονικα το ποσον να δεχτει η εταιρια που σου το πουλαει να στειλει συνοδευτικο τιμολογιο μαζι με το δεμα που να αναγραφει τιμη μικροτερη απο 100$

----------


## astanapane

παραγγελια μεσω ebay.

20 κομματια pic12f629 20 Euro.

Απο το Φανο που ρωτησα να τα παραγγειλω μου είπε οτι μπορει να τα φέρει 3 ευρώ το ενα. ΠΟΛΥ ΑΚΡΙΒΑ. 60 ΕΥΡΩ για 20 κομμάτια. 

Προσπάθησα απο το Darla που νομιζω οτι ειναι αντιπροσωπος Farnell αλλα δεν πηρα καμια απάντηση σε κανενα email που έστειλα. Μπορεί να μην ενδιαφέρονται κιόλας.

Κατέληξα στο ebay. Δεν ειχα εχω λογαριασμο αλλα το εκανε για μενα ενας φιλος.

Τον ευχαριστώ. 

Ολα τα παραπάνω τα γράφω γιατι δεν υπάρχει κανενας στην Ελλάδα που να ενδιαφέρετε. Και όσοι ενδιαφερονται θελουν να τα παίρνουν χοντρά. 

Οσο για το ΦΑΝΟ δεν εχω πρόβλημα για όσα εχει instock. Αλλα όταν θελεις να παραγγείλεις κατι η τιμη είναι λιγο τσιμπιμένη.

Για τον Δαρλα δεν εχω να πω κατι αφου δεν ανταποκρινεται στα emails. 

Αυτα.

----------


## mariosm

> Για τον Δαρλα δεν εχω να πω κατι αφου δεν ανταποκρινεται στα emails



Μου κανει εντυπωση αυτο που λες για τον Δαρλα γιατι στο site του εχει on line αναζητηση και μπορεις να δεις αμεσα και την τιμη και το στοκ οποτε δεν χρειαζεται να στειλεις e-mail.
Εχω αγορασει απο αυτον υλικα και ηταν απολυτα συνεπης με τον χρονο παραδοσης. Οσο για τις τιμες ειναι ακριβα αλλα στην περιπτωση που θελεις λιγα κομματια ειναι η καλυτερη λυση. 
Παρ'οτι ειναι αντιπροσωπος της Farnell οταν θελησα να παρω καποια ολοκληρωμενα και ειχε τεραστια διαφορα με τη Farnell (11 ευρω Farnell, 40 ευρω Darlas), τα πηρα κατ' ευθειαν απο τη Farnell χωρις να ψαξω ποτε το λογο που υπηρχε αυτη η διαφορα.

----------


## Tirinini

Από όσο ξέρω οι τιμές αναγράφονται ακόμα και αν πρόκειται για free samples. Επίσης τα ολοκληρωμένα κυκλώματα (τα οποία έχουν κωδικό TARIC 8542) εισάγονται ατελώς. Το μόνο που πληρώνεις είναι το ΦΠΑ.

----------


## chip

ΟΥΦ... εχω βαρεθεί να ακούω τα ίδια και τα ίδια... για κερδοσκοπία κλπ...
Όποιος ξέρει τόσο καλά να φέρνει παμφθηνα εξαρτήματα ας το κάνει να βολευτούμε όλοι και νά βγάλει και αυτός καλά λεφτα!
Με ένα ευρώ ούτε στη futurlec δεν βρίσκεις PIC16f62* που ακόμα και εκεί δεν είναι σίγουρος ο τρόπος με τον οποίο πρπμηθεύεται τα εξαρτήματα...
Επίσης να σημειωθεί οτι εταιρίες όπως η AVNET και η SPOERLE (ARROW) οι οποίοι είναι διανομείς της microchip στην ευρώπη δεν έχουν τον pic16f629 (μήπως είναι προϊόν που σταμάτησε η κυκλοφορία του?) και συνεπώς ο κάθε ΦΑΝΟΣ δεν θα μπορούσε να έχει πολλές εναλακτικές πηγές προμήθειας ώστε να αγοράσει μεγαλήτερη ποσότητα και να στον φέρει σε καλύτερη τιμή. Δεν θα μπορούσε να απευθυνθεί είτε απευθείας σε avnet ή spoerle είτε μέσω αντιπροσώπου τους στην Ελλάδα (σαν τον BAKI) αλλά μόνο σε κάποιον εισαγωγέα εδώ όπως η supeρchip. Ακόμα και έτσι τα 20 τεμάχια είναι μάλλον μικρή ποσότητα αφού δεν είναι ούτε ένα tube με τσιπάκια οπότε δεν θα του έκαναν κάποια έκτπωση για να την μεταφέρει κι αυτός στον πελάτη. (αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος)

Φυσικά και κάποιος τα βρίσκει 1 ευρώ...(πιθανόν και φθηνότερα)  το θέμα είναι οτι αυτός που τα πουλάει μπορεί να τα έχει επειδή τα πήρε από κάποιον που χρεωκόπησε ή τα πουλάει όσο όσο... ή τα βρίκε τσάμπα σαν πεταμένο υπεραπόθεμα στη βιομηχανία που δουλεύει ή χίλιοι άλλοι τρόποι για να τα βρει και να τα πουλήσει κάποιος πάμφθηνα. 
Προσωπικά έχω ταινίες ολόκληρες (χιλιάδες τεμάχια) από πεταμένα εξαρτήματα ελληνικών βιομηχανιών που θα μπορούσα να τα πουλάω όσο χαμηλά θέλω αφού δεν πλήρωσα γι αυτά και να λέω οτι οι άλλοι κερδοσκοπούν στις τιμές που πουλάνε... θα είχα δίκιο?
 Καλά θα κάνει λοιπόν κανείς να τα αγοράσει με 1 δολάριο όμως αυτό δεν συμαίνει οτι κάποιος που έχει ένα μαγαζί και αγοράζει από τους επίσημους διανομείς είναι βλάκας ή απατεώνας. Στο κάτω κάτω έχει το κεφάλι του ήσυχο οτι δεν πουλάει ολοκληρωμένα που πιθανόν τα απέριψε μια βιομηχανία επειδή σε αυτά υπήρχε αυξημένο ποσοστό ελατωματικών.
Φυσικά μπορεί να πει κανείς ας τα αγοράσει το ελληνικό κατάστημα με 1 δολάριο και ας τα πουλήσει 1,5 (δεν θα είναι ο πιο φθηνός αλλά θα τα έχει σε πολύ καλή τιμή και θα έχει βγάλει και 50% κέρδος!). Το θέμα είναι οτι από το ebay αγοράζεις χωρις τιμολόγια... και είναι ένα από τα πιο σοβαρα οικονομικά παραπτώματα αν επαγγελματίας κάνει κάτι τέτοιο... Οι κυρώσεις είναι εξαιρετικά αυστηρές (πολύ αυστηρότερες από το να μην κόβεις αποδείξεις... ούτε κλείσιμο βιβλίων δεν μπορείς να κάνεις). Λοιπόν γιατί να ασχοληθεί με κάτι τέτοιο ένα κατάστημα... που μπορεί να πέσει και σε κανέναν (ή έστω να χαθούν στο ταχυδρομείο) που θα του φάει τα λεφτα... 
Ξέχασα.... τα 20 ευρώ είναι με μεταφορικά ή χωρίς?

----------


## Panos29

Λοιπόν, το σωστό και τσάμπα επίσης είναι να παραγγέλνουμε οτι ακριβώς χρειαζόμαστε γιατι όταν γίνονται υπερβολές μας βάζουν σε μαύρη λίστα σαν χώρα και σαν άτομα όμως και μετά τέρμα το πανηγύρι (πχ National semiconductors). Σηματικότατο είναι όμως να κάνουμε μια πρόχειρη πρόσθεση στο κόστος των υλικώνγια να μήν ξεπερνούν συνολικά τα 50 ευρώ γιατί τότε σχεδών  πάντα ανακατώνεται το τελωνείο και το γνωστό συνάφι των εκτελωνιστών με ΦΠΑ κλπ. Το όριο που δεν ασχολούνται όλοι αυτοί οι νταβατζήδες είναι τα 60 ευρώ αλλά καλό είναι να μένουμε στα 50, αυτές είναι πληροφορίες από φίλο τελώνη. Από τότε που το εφαρμόζω δεν έχω ποτέ πρόβλημα. Επίσης μερικές φορές παίρνει τηλέφωνο μια πολύ ευγενική υπάλληλος της εταιρείας(πχ Texas instruments) και ρωτά μερικά πράγματα για το που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν τα υλικά, πόσα προβλέπετε να αγοράσετε αν η σχεδίaση πάει καλά κλπ (στις ερωτήσεις αυτές αυτοσχεδιάστε). Αν δεν απαντήσετε και το κλείσετε δε ξαναστέλνουν τίποτα.

----------


## lynx

πολλα ομως απο τα samples ερχονται απο Ευρωπη και δεν υπαρχουν φοροι και τελωνεια, οπως για παραδειγμα της maxim οπου πριν πολλα χρονια που ειχα παραγγειλει μου ειχαν ερθει απο Αγγλια.

----------


## terys2

Σωστός ο Panos29 για την Texas Instruments  :Wink:

----------


## leosedf

Η microchip δεν στέλνει άλλο? Εψαχνα στο site τους αλλα δεν βρίσκω τίποτα.

----------


## terys2

Καπούτ η microchip........ :Sad:

----------


## leosedf

Ε απο την άλλη δεν πειράζει γιατί πλέον έχει online αγορές απ ευθείας.

----------


## astanapane

20 κομματια pic12f629 20 Euro

Μολις εφτασαν τα pic. Χαμος θα γινει τωρα. Αρχιζουμε τον προγραμματισμο. Απο οτι ειδα υποστιριζει και pwm. 
1 euro to 1. Σε antistatic IC case. Μια χαρα.

----------


## El_Kei

> 20 κομματια pic12f629 20 Euro
> 
> Μολις εφτασαν τα pic. Χαμος θα γινει τωρα. Αρχιζουμε τον προγραμματισμο. Απο οτι ειδα υποστιριζει και pwm. 
> 1 euro to 1. Σε antistatic IC case. Μια χαρα.



Δε στέλνεις κανένα και από εδώ..? lol  :Tongue2: 

Έψαχνα χθες στην microchip 1 ώρα να βρω αυτό και το κλασικό όπως λένε(για μένα πρωτόγνωρο μιας και τώρα έχω αρχίσει να ασχολούμαι) PIC16F18Α, και μόλις τα έχω βρεί και λέω ωραία (μιας και μπορείς να παραγγείλεις μόνο 2 είδη σαν samples), συνεχίζω τη διαδικασία και απογοητεύομαι..
έχει εκεί και κάποια άλλα site αλλά νομίζω δε μπορεί να γίνει παραγγελεία δειγμάτων..  :Sad: 
Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με..

Υ.Γ.: έχει κάποιος κάποιο κύκλωμα ικανό να προγραμματίζει PIC με 8 ποδαράκια?

----------


## billtech

παιδια καλησπερα..
ξερει κανεις τι παιζει με τα samples της www.onsemi.com?

----------


## astanapane

Φιλε El_ΚΕΙ 

δεν εχω προβλημα να σου στειλω αλλα αν θελεις 1-2 εχει και ο ΦΑΝΟΣ(ΣΟΛΩΜΟΥ 39-40). Ρωτησα για pic12F675 (να προσθεσω οτι τα 12f629 & 675 δεν υποστηριζουν pwm μονο to 12f683) και τα εχει 1.50 ευρω. Για προγραμματιστη ψαχνω και εγω αν και εχω ενα απο αγγλια. 

Αυτο που θελω να κανω αυτο τον καιρο ειναι να κανω εφε με ενα RGB LED με τον 12f629. 

υπαρχει ενα site που εχει το κυκλωμα και τον κωδικα.

http://picprojects.org.uk/projects/rgb/index.htm

Στο παραπανω site εχει πολλα καλα projectakia. 

Το προβλημα μου με το παραπανω κυκλωμα στο site ειναι οτι το εφτιαξα δεν λειτουργει. 

Πολυ πιθανο να εχω κανει εγω λαθος. 

Φιλικα

κουκος.

----------


## El_Kei

Eγώ βρήκα ένα κυκλωματάκι με το 12F269, μία οθόνη από Νokia 3310 έναν αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας και κάτι άλλα ψιλά.. κι εμφανίζει στιν οθόνη ψηφιακή και αναλογική μέτρηση.. και είναι εξαιρετικά μικρό.. όσο είναι η οθόνη φαντάσου..
http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje...013/index.html
εδώ είναι..

Στο θέμα μας..
Billy, το κοίταξα λίγο αλλά δεν έβγαλα άκρη.. είναι και περασμένη η ώρα..
Θα το κοιτάξω πάλι και αν δεν έχει βάλει κάποιος άλλος απάντηση θα postάρω..

El_Kei
alone in the Darkness

----------


## Tirinini

> Λοιπόν, το σωστό και τσάμπα επίσης είναι να παραγγέλνουμε οτι ακριβώς χρειαζόμαστε γιατι όταν γίνονται υπερβολές μας βάζουν σε μαύρη λίστα σαν χώρα και σαν άτομα όμως και μετά τέρμα το πανηγύρι (πχ National semiconductors). Σηματικότατο είναι όμως να κάνουμε μια πρόχειρη πρόσθεση στο κόστος των υλικώνγια να μήν ξεπερνούν συνολικά τα 50 ευρώ γιατί τότε σχεδών  πάντα ανακατώνεται το τελωνείο και το γνωστό συνάφι των εκτελωνιστών με ΦΠΑ κλπ. Το όριο που δεν ασχολούνται όλοι αυτοί οι νταβατζήδες είναι τα 60 ευρώ αλλά καλό είναι να μένουμε στα 50, αυτές είναι πληροφορίες από φίλο τελώνη. Από τότε που το εφαρμόζω δεν έχω ποτέ πρόβλημα. Επίσης μερικές φορές παίρνει τηλέφωνο μια πολύ ευγενική υπάλληλος της εταιρείας(πχ Texas instruments) και ρωτά μερικά πράγματα για το που θα χρησιμοποιηθούν τα υλικά, πόσα προβλέπετε να αγοράσετε αν η σχεδίaση πάει καλά κλπ (στις ερωτήσεις αυτές αυτοσχεδιάστε). Αν δεν απαντήσετε και το κλείσετε δε ξαναστέλνουν τίποτα.



Προσωπικά και τις δύο φορές που έχω παραγγείλει από την TI free samples που πραγματικά χρειάζομαι για την διπλωματική μου δεν πήρα τίποτα στα χέρια μου αφού είχα τηλεφώνημα από την Fedex προκειμένου  να πληρώσω τα κέρατά μου... Η μοναδική φορά που όντως έχουν έρθει τα samples ήταν από την Cypress αλλά τότε το κόστος ήταν μικρό ( 30-35 USD). Αυτό που λέω να εφαρμόσω από δω και πέρα είναι να παραγγέλνω τα εξαρτήματα ένα ένα ανά όσο μεγαλύτερα χρονικά διαστήματα γίνεται μπας και δω άσπρη μέρα  :Smile:  ...

----------


## JOHNY+

Πως μπορεις να παραγγιλεις sample απο το site της maxim .
Eκει που λεει company βαζεις  την σχολη σου .

----------


## kopla

*Τα samples της Microchip επανήλθαν.
Παρακαλώ δείξτε αυτοσυγκράτηση και σύνεση στις παραγγελίες σας.*

----------


## Lykos1986

Όχι, δεν επανήλθαν! Που το είδες αυτό; Για την ακρίβεια, ακόμα και στις άλλες χώρες πολύ στέλνει έχει μειώσει την μέγιστη ποσότητα από 4 σε 3 δείγματα και πλέον χρεώνεσαι τα μεταφορικά!

----------


## kopla

Δειγματα max 2 παραγγελίες ανα 30 ημέρες, και το πολύ 3 κομματια γενικά ανα είδος. Τα 7,50 USD αν θυμαμαι καλά τόσο ήταν, δεν υπάρχουν

----------


## billtech

Ναι αλλα θελουν εταιρικο email σωστα?

----------


## kopla

Όπως και παλιά, δεν φαντάζομαι να άλλαξε κατι ως προς το email

----------


## billtech

μα και παλια ετσι ηταν...
σου στελνει Mail και θελει επιβεβαιωση...
και τωρα πια δεν εχω το παλιο μαιλ μου

----------


## savnik

> μα και παλια ετσι ηταν...
> σου στελνει Mail και θελει επιβεβαιωση...
> και τωρα πια δεν εχω το παλιο μαιλ μου



Δεν χρειάζεται να το έχεις. Κάνεις login με τα παλιά στοιχεία σου και παραγγέλνεις.

----------


## savnik

> Δειγματα max 2 παραγγελίες ανα 30 ημέρες, και το πολύ 3 κομματια γενικά ανα είδος. Τα 7,50 USD αν θυμαμαι καλά τόσο ήταν, δεν υπάρχουν



Εμένα με αφήνει για 3 παραγγελίες (από 2 samples η κάθε παραγγελία , και κάθε παραγγελία από 3 κομματια - σύνολο 18 κομμάτια) ανα 30 ημέρες.

----------


## dal_kos

Παιδιά που πάτε για τα δείγματα της microchip? Μπορείτε να δώσετε ένα λινκ? Γιατί εγώ μολις πατάω στην επιλογή samples, με πάει στη σελίδα http://oos.microchip.com/ η οποία δεν υπάρχει. Παλιότερα το συγκεκριμένο λινκ λειτουργούσε και απλά έλεγε πως δε δικαιούμαι δείγματα.  :Unsure: 

Edit. Άκυρο. Τελικά μπαίνει πατώντας το εικονίδιο sample πάνω στο πικ που σ ενδιαφέρει.

----------


## billtech

> Δεν χρειάζεται να το έχεις. Κάνεις login με τα παλιά στοιχεία σου και παραγγέλνεις.



αφου αμα πας να ολοκληρωσεις την παραγελεια σου λεει οτι θα σου στειλει ενα confirmation email για να ολοκληρωθει.
εκτος και αν δε καταλαβα καλα.

----------


## lambgeo

Παρηγγειλα απο την murata ενα φιλτρο σε smt ( 2 samples) και με στειλανε 120 samples ολοκληρη κουλουρα !!!! Και δεν πληρωσα τπτ

----------


## Nemmesis

παιδια μονο μην το χεσουμε παλι με τα samples μονο και το κλεισουν παλι...

----------


## DieCore

Ρε παιδια έχει πάρει κανείς samples απο την Atmel? http://www.atmel.com/forms/Samples.asp

Εγω έκανα μια παραγγελία με email acount απο ΑΤΕΙ αλλα τζίφος...

Ειναι πάντως άδικο να δίνουμε τα λεφτά μας σε εταιρίες που δεν δίνουν samples σε συγκριση με τις αλλες εταιριες που δίνουν samples αλλα δεν περνουν ουτε sent...
ετσι τις υποστιρίζουμε οσες εχουν για marketing samples και οχι με π.χ διαφιμήσεις

----------


## tasosmos

Μα δεν εχει υποχρεωση η εταιρια να σου στειλει samples, μαλλον εχει παρεξηγηθει το θεμα... 

Κανονικα δειγματα δωρεαν σου στελνουν οι εταιριες οταν φτιαχνεις ενα πρωτοτυπο που θα βγει σε μαζικη παραγωγη. Κυριως ωστε ο σχεδιαστης να αποφυγει την λιανικη και τα μπερδεματα που υπαρχουν απο κει οταν ψαχνεις κατι που θες για το πρωτοτυπο.

Απο κει εχει "εκφυλιστει" το πραγμα και στελνουν οπου να ναι δειγματα χωρις να απαιτουν αποδειξεις για το που θα χρησιμοποιηθουν κτλ.

Οσον αφορα την atmel συγκεκριμενα μπορεις να βρεις αρκετους avr στην ελληνικη αγορα και ειναι και φτηνοι σχετικα οποτε εκτος αν χρειαζεσαι καποιο συγκεκριμενο μοντελο που δεν κυκλοφορει προσωπικα δεν βρισκω λογο να καθεσαι καν να ασχολεισαι με δειγματα.

----------


## DieCore

Αμα περίμενα από ελληνική αγορα...ειμαι και κρητη οπότε ακόμα ποιο δυσευρετα τα ηλεκτρονικα.Αμα σου βαζουν 10euro τον ATmega16 δεν λεει...

Συμφωνω με την ενοια των samples που διατιπωθηκε αλλα ειναι και κριμα να σου στελνει η microchip free samples και απο την γυφτία μας να μας βαζει σε black list σαν ελλαδα αφου αμα παραγγελνει πολυ κόσμος samples απο ελλαδα τοτε η mikrochip εκτιμα και το αναλογο τζιρο σε πωλησεις... και απο την αλλη στο παραδειγμα μου παντα, αγορασα ATMEL AVR οτι χρειαζομουνα απο εξωτερικο χωρις να μου εχει δωσει ουτε μια <<Gate>> free sample η atmel.
Αυτο γιατι δεν ειχα δει ολα τα evaluation boards τις microchip οποτε εκανα παραγγελια για AVR και οχι PIC και το σκευτομουν για τα free samples που ειχα παρει απο microchip...
Πως το λενε θελω να εχω την συνιδηση μου free απο τα free samples... :Tongue2:  + οτι ετσι υποστιριζουμε τις εταιριες να εχουν ποιο ελευθερα το free samples marketing και δεν θα μας βαζουν σε black list...

----------


## tasosmos

Για κρητη δεν ξερω, παντως Αθηνα και Θεσσαλονικη ο mega16 κυκλοφορει στα 4-6€ (με λιγο ψαξιμο δλδ, υπαρχουν και πολλα φαρμακεια), τιμη  λογικη θα λεγα.

Προσωπικα προτιμω μακραν avr, με pic ελαχιστα εχω ασχοληθει. Μονο και μονο που ακους αυτο το 1MIPS/4MHz ειναι σπασιμο...

----------


## Hary Dee

> Ρε παιδια έχει πάρει κανείς samples απο την Atmel? http://www.atmel.com/forms/Samples.asp
> 
> Εγω έκανα μια παραγγελία με email acount απο ΑΤΕΙ αλλα τζίφος...



http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...6&postcount=12

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...0&postcount=14

----------


## Hary Dee

Πάντως και σε εμένα παραλίγο να γίνει πατάτα, γιατί ο ταχυδρόμος έβλεπε στο φάκελο μία εταιρεία ASPAITE (η σχολή μου) και φυσικά η πολυκατοικία που μένω ούτε με εταιρεία μοιάζει ούτε καμιά ταμπέλα που να λέει ΑΣΠΑΙΤΕ έχει!  :Laugh: 
Ευτυχώς που τον πέτυχα αυτοπροσώπως και με ρώτησε...

----------


## 167vasgio

για να μην ανοίξω καινούριο θέμα γράφω εδώ
εχθές παρήγγειλα κάποια δείγματα απο TI και maxim, κάτι sensors για να δω τι παίζει, η ΤΙ έστειλε με fedex και απο ότι μου λεεί το πακέτο έφτασε Γαλλια, η ΜΑΧΙΜ μεσω usds και δεν έχω ακόμα ενημέρωση.,..για να δούμε θα φτάσουν ποτέ στα χέρια μου..

----------


## rep

θα ρθουν σιγουρα......εγω τα πηρα απο maxim

----------


## 167vasgio

η αλήθεια είναι πως την ti φοβάμαι πιο πολύ..

----------


## andrewsweet4

φιλε μου αν σε καθυσιχαζει αυτο, εχω παραγγειλει δειγματα και απο ti και απο maxim (κατι max232 συγκεκριμενα)και τα πρωτα εφτασαν σχετικα γρηγορα, ενω της maxim εφτασαν μετα απο κανα 3αρι εβδομαδες απότι θυμαμαι...οποτε μαλλον πρεπει να περιμενεις λιγο... :Rolleyes:

----------


## 167vasgio

περιμένουμε.,.πάντως παρακολουθώ την fedex και λεει οτι έχουν φυγει και απο το παρίσι πλέον .,.. λογικά θα έρθουν πολύ πιο νωρίς we will see...

----------


## 167vasgio

πρίν λίγο έφτασαν της texas όλα οκ,..αλλά δύο απο αυτά έλειπαν,anyway ήρθαν ,από maxim περιμένουμε τώρα,για να αρχίσει η παραγωγή  :Tongue2:

----------


## billtech

παιδια να ρωτησω κατι?
εχει παραγγειλει κανεις PIC τωρα τελευταια?
εχω παραγγειλει και δεν ερχονται.
για να ξερω αν ειναι να αγορασω απο αλλου.
ανοικτα τα samples αλλα τπτ απο πραμα.
εχω στειλει και μαιλ και τπτ παλι.

----------


## antonis_x

25/05 είχα παραγγείλει τελευταία φορά και μου ρθαν πριν καμιά 10ρια μέρες.

----------


## billtech

και σημερα που μπηκα λεει κοπηκαν παλι τα samples για ελλαδα.
εμενα ακομα θα μου ερθουν.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Γύρισα από στρατό και τα βρήκα όλα σκατά..
Πάει, μας έκοψε και η Microchip τα samples...





> We were unable to process your request for samples due to the reason(s) outlined below.
> 
> We currently do not accept orders for the selected shipping country.Thank you for your interest in Microchip.

----------


## andrewsweet4

Παιδια εγω παρηγγειλα πριν απο κανα 4 μηνες κατι pic16f84 και μου ηρθε _ετα απο 1 μηνα και μονο 1 απο τα 2 που παρηγγηλα...

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Αυτό ήταν.
"Το χάσαμε το κορμί, πατριώτες.." 
 :frown:

----------


## mariosm

> και σημερα που μπηκα λεει κοπηκαν παλι τα samples για ελλαδα.



Μαλλον διαπιστωσαν οτι η Ελλαδα εχει τους περισσοτερους τζαμπατζιδες οποτε αντι να απασχολουν υπαλληλους μονο για πακετα για Ελλαδα το 
κοψανε τελειως και ηρεμισανε.

----------

Nemmesis (03-08-11)

----------

